# Black Lion Audio Modifications



## chimuelo (Apr 19, 2016)

Huge list of hardware mods they do.

http://blacklionaudio.com/product/behringer-ada8200-mods/

Sent in a Berhinger ADA8200.
Big difference as the OpAmps on all analog ins and outs were replaced, as well as capacitors on all signal paths.
Also proprietary decoupling on all A/D and D/A converters.

Means I can use this with Modular synth modules and the Digital/Analog I/O's of Scopes Modular IV in DSP.

I now have 2 of these and it's a great steal IMHO.

Rarely does a converter go both directions simultaneously for under 2k.
I can send in a TC Fireworx digitally to the ADAT In, then 6 x additional Analog ins or mic pre amps, then all of it out via ADAT or Analog XLR.

It's a great 1U Converter for a total of 575 USD, including the Modification.




adult photo sharing


----------



## vrocko (Apr 19, 2016)

Thats great to hear, I sent them my DIGI002 years ago and the results were amazing. I bought an ADA8200 a couple of months ago that I haven't even opened because it's going straight to Black Lion for the mod.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 19, 2016)

20% off until May...


----------



## vrocko (Apr 19, 2016)

I better call and reserve now then. Were they backed up when you sent yours? sometimes they have long waits.


----------



## owenave (Apr 20, 2016)

@vrocko May 10th is next available day.
I would love to get them to do my 2 Motu 896 MkIII's and get a micro clock. I am sure it is a world of difference in the sound. @chimuelo


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 20, 2016)

Do they do any "before ands after" specs (THD + noise, Dynamic range) on the units they modify?


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 20, 2016)

I plan on using one unit for my Studio Electronics CODE 8 OD.
8 x TS Mono Ins > 8 ADAT Outs to my XITE-1 DSP Rack.
There it will receive hardware, native and DSP treatments before going out to IEMs, FOH and Stage Monitor.

Winter 2016.............FAT BASTARDS of audio return to Vegas to punish the MainStage Laptop Synth players.

I think I'll get a Mr.T Starter kit (8 x 24" fat fake Gold Chains) and go to gigs threatening keyboard players, telling them I'll beat you like a dog, like Mr.T, yelling and screaming as I get 86'd from the joint with a security guard tugging each limb...


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 20, 2016)

Our drummer just received an email for the 9th of May.
The sales must be going well as the usual 2 weeks have grown to 3.

He sold his old ADA8000 for 475 bucks.
So he basically got a new one with Mod for 100 bucks.

He uses the MADI X32 w/ ADAT.
Excellent kit with AKG D112s and BETA 58s.
Lexicon MPX-500s x 2.
Sings and plays his ass off too.
He's 6'5" & 310 lbs.
We call him Earthquake....


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 22, 2016)

lol


----------

